# Solving CA finish/lacquer finish cloudiness



## redfishsc (Jul 5, 2006)

I've read around about humidity causing CA glue cloudiness. I think I may have a solution for you. Note that I don't use a CA finish (I can't handle the stench) and I use lacquer. Lacquer users may find cloudiness as well. 



Anyhow, the cloudiness in *lacquer* is called "blush" as we call it in the cabinetry industry. Caused when humidity causes the nitrocellulose molecules to settle out of suspension at the surface. It is eliminated in subsequent coats (ie, we ignore blush until the final coat, which must be intervened with). 

Blush is eliminated with a product called "Retarder" and can be bought at most any place that sells their own brand lacquer (Sherwin Williams, Lord and Evans, other paint stores). Buy a SMALL container of it, a quart will go you a LONG LONG way. 


Anyhow, I can only imagine that the stuff would work on CA finish as well. Since I don't use CA finish, I can't experiment, but anyone here venturous enough to try it, go for it. 

The best way to use it is to apply your lacquer or CA, and spritz the surface with the retarder (use an air brush or small paint cup gun w/compressor). You do NOT need much!


Retarder is slow drying, and it will slow down the cure time of the lacquer (and CA?). But it's still faster than waiting for a dryer day to finish your pen!


Anyhow, I hope this helps. I read a post on another forum about cloudiness and recalled today that I had the same problem finishing some cabinets. I knew the answer. Hopefully it will solve any CA problems with humidity.


----------



## davidrei (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.  After finally getting the CA finishing process down last January, most of my pens have been getting the CA finish, though I do occasionally use lacquer.  From my limited experience though, I don't think humidity has that big an effect on the quality of a CA finish.  I live in Houston, where it's somewhat dry in the winter and VERY humid in the summer.  I haven't had to adjust my finishing technique at all.  I suspect that the "ghosting" seen with CA finishes looks like lacquer blushing, but is caused more by other inhibitors to curing.  Factors such as oils from the wood or thickness of the finish coat being applied (too thick of an application causes the outside to cure much faster than the inside) are more significant.  I'm guessing that if CA is applied in thin layers, humidity may accelrate the cure a little, but does so cosistently over the pen.  It's the consistent cure rate that is key.

But that's just my opinion [].  Thanks for the tip on the retarder, I'll give it a try on my next lacquer finish.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 6, 2006)

FYI if you have a place to put them with A/C you can stop the blush as well. I made "spray rods" that have ring hooks in the handles. On very humid days I hang them in my office with the A/C on and let them dry in between coats hanging in there.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 6, 2006)

That's a good idea, Firefyter. The dry air coming out of the AC is perfect for curing lacquer.


----------

